# iptables NAT problem

## leonchik1976

when i try to use NAT with iptables, i have this error:

iptables v1.4.11.1: can't initialize iptables table `NAT': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

# lsmod | grep nat

iptable_nat             4102  1

nf_nat                 15676  2 ipt_REDIRECT,iptable_nat

nf_conntrack_ipv4       6585  9 iptable_nat,nf_nat

nf_conntrack           60594  4 xt_state,iptable_nat,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Can you please post your iptables configuration file or the commands your are actually trying to use?

----------

